# Greetings From Long Island



## 2001rt

Just came across this forum cuz I'm looking for a cooling fan for my amp. I already posted about it in the aml forum.

So I started playing when I was 15 but I put my axe down for many many years. Now I'm playing again, studying with a jazz master and loving it! I actually still have my first guitar! Hardly worth playing though.

I've got some cool gear. As humble as my herd is, my (lack of) talent doesn't justify it! I just can't help buying a pretty axe! So here it is...
Gibson Les Paul faded - my main axe...
Gibson SG faded - this was supposed to be my son's but he's not playing...
Aria Pro II - Over 20 years old - first decent guitar
Ibanez GiO bass - just something to doodle on from time to time...
Sekova Tele Copy - my first guitar!
Yamaha FG312 - sweet 12-string acoustic
Ibanez AEG20 Acoustic/Electric shallow body - gorgeous quilted top...
Alvarez RD8 - cheap 6-string acoustic that sounds great...
Marshall MG100HDFX full stack - I know it's the poor man's Marshall but it works for me!
Boss MG-10 amp - purchased with the Aria Pro II - One of the speakers is blown so it gets a nice overdriven sound! 
Boss ME-50 Multi Effect box
Mackie DFX6 Mixer
Kick-ass P4 compooper with SONAR 6 Producer Edition, FL Studio 5 and Sound Forge 9.0 for recording

Some day I'll put all this crap together and make some nice recordings!


----------



## Adwex

Welcome neighbor. Got any pics of your collection?

Ha, my first decent guitar was also an Aria Pro II.


----------



## 2001rt

Gibson Les Paul Faded




Gibson SG Faded




Aria Pro II




Ibanez GiO Bass




Yamaha FG312




Ibanez AEG20




Sekova Tele Copy




Alvarez RD8


----------



## Alex

Welcome aboard, dude! Nice collection you got there. 

I used to live in East Northport but now I'm in Jersey.


----------



## 2001rt

Alex said:


> Welcome aboard, dude! Nice collection you got there.
> 
> I used to live in East Northport but now I'm in Jersey.



Funny... I grew up in Northport, lived in New Jersey for 15 years and now I'm back on LI in Bethpage! Where in NJ are you? I lived about 10 of my NJ years in Hillsborough.


----------



## Adwex

Hey, I'm originally from Commack. We were all almost neighbors.


----------



## 2001rt

Adwex said:


> Hey, I'm originally from Commack. We were all almost neighbors.



The Commack Roller Rink was my main hangout when I was a kid. Good / crazy times...


----------



## Alex

2001rt said:


> Funny... I grew up in Northport, lived in New Jersey for 15 years and now I'm back on LI in Bethpage! Where in NJ are you? I lived about 10 of my NJ years in Hillsborough.


I'm in Garfield, NJ right now, about an hour away from East Northport last time I remember. Used to work in Farmingdale near Route 110.

Good to have you there.


----------

